# Things To Do in TKO (Tseung Kwan O)



## MrAdam23

Just moved to Hong Kong a couple months ago from Los Angeles and living in TKO. What are some fun things to do in this area? Any expats?? I'm down to kick it! Don't really know anyone here yet.


----------



## JWilliamson

*What to do*



MrAdam23 said:


> Just moved to Hong Kong a couple months ago from Los Angeles and living in TKO. What are some fun things to do in this area? Any expats?? I'm down to kick it! Don't really know anyone here yet.


Im from Miami and I have been in Hong Kong for 3 years. What people seem to do here is eat for 3 hours then shop and ofcourse work a lot. There are many places to eat and drink on Hong Kong island and there are many over priced stuff to buy anywhere you go. I enjoy playing basketball and if i can get a court playing some Tennis. JW


----------



## dunmovin

just near you In Hang Hau.... there is a great steak house called Lardos, also try out the eating places in Sai Kung. Anthony's catch is a great sea food place(run by a very friendly Canadian guy) about two miles down the clearwater bay road (at little palmbeach) there is a dinghy sailing club.


----------



## MrAdam23

dunmovin said:


> just near you In Hang Hau.... there is a great steak house called Lardos, also try out the eating places in Sai Kung. Anthony's catch is a great sea food place(run by a very friendly Canadian guy) about two miles down the clearwater bay road (at little palmbeach) there is a dinghy sailing club.


Cool thanks man. I'll check it out. Any places to meet any younger ppl around here? Pubs, lounges, etc?


----------



## JWilliamson

walk out of your flat theres millions of young people. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> walk out of your flat theres millions of young people. JW


not sure about TKO.... but we tended to go to Sai Kung where there was plenty of life...or my "home from Home " the USRC club in Kowloon


----------



## Henryhk09

Adam,

So where do you live in Tseung Kwan O?
I lived in US for past 7 years and just moved back to HK about a year ago.


----------



## MrAdam23

Henryhk09 said:


> Adam,
> 
> So where do you live in Tseung Kwan O?
> I lived in US for past 7 years and just moved back to HK about a year ago.


Grandiose. Cool where in the states u from?


----------



## MrAdam23

JWilliamson said:


> walk out of your flat theres millions of young people. JW


Thanks. That's some real helpful advise.


----------



## Henryhk09

MrAdam23 said:


> Grandiose. Cool where in the states u from?


I see. grandiose is prety closeto that island golf driving range. I went to school in oklahoma..pretty country there. Im from hong kong originally. do you knowis there any bar or pub around here?


----------



## LUnverzagt

*New to TKO*

Hi Adam,

I recently moved to TKO with my friend from the US. We are going to be teaching english here and were also curious about pubs, meeting young people, etc. in this area. Have you had any luck or do you have any tips? 

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you,

Lauren


----------



## dunmovin

LUnverzagt said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> I recently moved to TKO with my friend from the US. We are going to be teaching english here and were also curious about pubs, meeting young people, etc. in this area. Have you had any luck or do you have any tips?
> 
> Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you,
> 
> Lauren


 Hi Lauren, TKO has three "linked" shopping malls close to hang hau mtr station and another two at TKO station. Sadly not much "night life, however the MTR will get to central/wan chai in 40 minutes, if you are looking for good places to eat look no further than hang hau village. There are many "ethinic" cafes (and for comfort food there is dominoes pizza place there as well... and yes they will deliver) there and a good steakhouse(but I would avoid the bbq ribs.......)a twenty minute ride on a mini-bus will get you to Sai Kung and on the waterfront, so many reat seafood places

Willie


----------



## KarenCx

MrAdam23 said:


> Just moved to Hong Kong a couple months ago from Los Angeles and living in TKO. What are some fun things to do in this area? Any expats?? I'm down to kick it! Don't really know anyone here yet.


Did you find any good places in TKO to hang out? I just moved here 2 months ago and I dont know anywhere around here! I live in the Grandiose....

Any places/ideas would be appreciated


----------



## holly920

MrAdam23 said:


> Just moved to Hong Kong a couple months ago from Los Angeles and living in TKO. What are some fun things to do in this area? Any expats?? I'm down to kick it! Don't really know anyone here yet.


There is a long seafood restaurant street in Sai Kung near the sea side. Try walking around and you will find a lot of interesting little restaurant and pubs there


----------



## tlamvip

MrAdam23 said:


> Just moved to Hong Kong a couple months ago from Los Angeles and living in TKO. What are some fun things to do in this area? Any expats?? I'm down to kick it! Don't really know anyone here yet.


I'm from San Jose! Moved here awhile ago.


----------

